
Xdbot: A disinfection robot to help cleaners during the Covid-19 pandemic - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/615413272883216384/xdbot
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-04/ntu-
nsr04142...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-04/ntu-
nsr041420.php)

Actual author is Lester Kok.

